# classical composers that worshiped schoenberg outside is pupils?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What is Schoenberg evil twin, did his music had any impact on the younger generation of modern classical composer like neo-serrialist or semi serrialist

His Schoenberg a singular case in the 20th century beside his pupil Webern and Berg.Any classical composer outside germany worship arnold Schoenberg work'S.

What about russia were there serrialist or semi serrialist in russia per se.

*In other words what are the classical composers that worship Schoenberg atonalism and chromatism*.?

:tiphat:

p.s i think no one can copy Schoenberg, he has somesort of blueprint to his music unmatched
look at ''la nuit transfiguré'' , look at the oddness of what is occuring, when chaos strike and than
a gentle melody remind you the night is slowly over and it's almost morning(this is how i look at this work).


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Pretty much every composer of the mid-late 20th century has been influenced by Schoenberg (and Stravinsky) in some way, just as every composer, whether they were for or against the "music of the future," had to react to Wagner in the late 19th.

Some of those who were most clearly influenced by Schoenberg's style, outside of his students, were in America and through the American composer Roger Sessions, who taught Milton Babbitt. Gunther Schuller and Charles Wuorinen should also be mentioned in this regard.






Serialism was not allowed in the Soviet Union for a long time, and in spite of his admiration for Schoenberg and especially Berg, Dmitri Shostakovich had to sign off on articles and deliver speeches that denounced it as a product of degenerate bourgeois art.

I think some composers such as Gubaidulina have used semi-serial techniques in organizing pitch, including 12-tone rows.

More recently, Germany's Wolfgang Rihm has been a composer devoted to Schoenberg's work (although, like Boulez, he at first admired the pre-12-tone works more than the later ones).

Several composers are at one step's remove from Schoenberg's tutelage, such as Rene Leibowitz (taught Boulez, was taught by Webern) or John Harbison (taught by Leon Kirchner).


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Sessions was one of the first to come to mind for me as well. But did he "worship" Schoenberg? That's too strong a word.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Nikolai Roslavets was one of the first Russian/Soviet composers to extol Schoenberg's virtues, but, as Mahlerian says, anyone who publicly declared anything along those lines was likely to be given short shrift sooner or later. 

Roslavets may have looked favourably on the results of Schoenberg's transition from tonality (it seems he was the first Russian musical figure to review Pierrot lunaire in depth) but he himself developed his own compositional methods (what he called his "new system of sound organisation") which owed as much to the ideas of Skryabin as it did to anything or anyone else.


----------

